# New build Chameleon Vivarium !



## royalscott (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello to you all!

I am about to build a large Vivarium for a 14 month old Yemon Chameleon 
And would like to Know people’s opinions for size limits as I wish to provide a very nice high viv 8"H x 4"W x 2'6"D 
3 sides will be netted and the rear shall be solid !

Please advise me!


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

" = represents inches so that is a very small viv

But 8' is very tall thats only slightly smaller than your average room, also if its only a 14 month old one its prob to big and heating that thing would be very hard im guessing, also youd need multiple uv lights as their effective distance isn't very far. i'm no expert so for finer details il leave to someone else


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

You might be better posting this in the lizards section as more people will look at it if it is in there


----------



## Jaz_knos (Oct 21, 2009)

Or the Habitat section.


----------



## Dreamz21 (Apr 12, 2009)

when i got my 1st cham i put her in a flexarium 65 bit of a b:censor:d! to keep humidity in so i spray mine 3 times a day to keep it up.

you can get them about £30 on ebay :2thumb:


----------

